# gelöschte Mails



## Sven Fischer (2. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen,

habe ich eine Möglichkeit Mails die ich aus dem "Gelöschte Mails"-Ordner in Netscape gelöscht habe wiederzubekommen und darin was nachzusesen?

Danke

Sven


----------



## aTa (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,
der Ordner funktioniert ja wie der Papierkorb in Windows also müsste das schon gehen.
Ich weiss leider nicht wie das bei Netscape ist aber bei Outlook ist es so dass man einfach in den Ordner "gelöschte Objekte" geht und sich die gelöschten Mails einfach anschaut 

Ansonsten ist Google ganz hilfreich


----------



## Sven Fischer (2. Februar 2004)

Du hast das Falsch verstanden:

*Aktion -->   Ordnerposition*

Mail --> Posteingang 
löschen --> Gelöschte Mails
löschen --> Mail weg

aber die "Mail weg" will ich wiederhaben.


----------



## aTa (2. Februar 2004)

Achso, hab falsch gelesen....
Naja ich denke wenn du ne Mail gelöscht hast dann is sie weg.....
Ich hab bei meinem Email Client eingestellt dass eine Kopie auf dem Server bleiben soll, solltest du evtl auch mal machen


----------



## daDom (3. Februar 2004)

> aber die "Mail weg" will ich wiederhaben.


 wenn du Norton Antivirus installiert hast, sichert er die gelöschten Objekte im Papierkorb.

So ähnlich könnte es auch mit den Mails funktionieren.
Man müsste aber zuvor ein Programm dafür installieren.

Sieht also schlecht aus...


----------



## BlaBla-HH (3. Februar 2004)

Sorry!
Nachdem Du, laut Deiner Aussage, auch den Papierkorb des Mailprogramms geleert hast, kannst Du die Emails nicht wiederherstellen. Ontrack bietet zwar eine Software-Lösung an, mit der auch gelöschte Dateien aus dem Mail-Programm wiederhergestellt werden können, jedoch nur für Microsoftprodukte - und auch hier muss man leider sagen, dass es meist nicht möglich ist, diese wieder herzustellen, wenn die Software nicht schon installiert war. Der Preis von 239,- € *( ! ! ! )* lohnt sich also bei den meisten Leuten nicht.


----------

